# Programm unterbrechen



## jean luc (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein einfaches Programm mit ein und Ausgabe geschrieben.
Ich möchte nun aber bevor die Ausgabe passiert das Programm ein paar Sekunden anhalten und dann erst die Ausgabe machen.
Wie kann ich das Programm entsprechen anhalten? 
Gruß
SIMON


----------



## Snape (8. Juni 2004)

Moin,
schau mal hier, ob das etwas ist, was Du verwenden kannst: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials159326.html


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juni 2004)

int time = 2000;   <-- millisekunden
Thread.sleep(time);

somit schläft dein Programm 2sec


----------

